# Next Costume - Help Me Decide



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Help me out guys; I've been thinking about this and can't make up my mind! I'm very unmotivated today. So in an effort to get my back side into gear, I went into my sewing room to make some assessments.

I have one unfinished costume which I am going to plug away at and finish. It's a black, crinkled velvet gothic gown (with a gothic vest).

Once that is complete, I want to get cracking on a new project. Here is where I need your help.

I've got dozens of patterns and tons of fabric; I can't decide what to make next. So to get some motivation, let me know what you guys think I should make next:


Vampiress Gown - Black with red front inset (laced up the front)
Renaissance Gown #1 - sage green (damask) w/ co-ordinating hooded robe
Renaissance Gown #2 - Maiden style, crushed ivory flowing fabric
Various hooded Robes and Cloaks - all are lined:
[*]Blue shades in micro suede
[*]Terracotta shades in micro suede
[*]Brown/natural shades in woven linen-look
[*]Black in micro suede or
[*]Black in woven linen-look​

Vampire Cape - black flowing polyester lined in red, with black and red flounces (I already made a lined cape, but different pattern without flounce)
Victorian ball gown - in red (originally picked out to co-ordinate as prostitute w/ Jack the Ripper cloak - already made for husband)
Witch dresses w/ capes - Enough black, linen-like fabric for four or five basic witch dresses and cape; sash (or rope) tie at waist.
I really could care less what you make! LOL
Since I don't really have a preference, I thought it would be fun to get some inspiration/motivation here from other enthusiasts and get me into gear!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, it looks like I'm no help.
They all sound good!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

They all sounds wonderful. I think whichever you decide to make you should wear to my party next year... and let me see how it turned out. Oh, and by the way, I'll take a black velvet hooded floor length cape, lined in red please.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMmmmm, now that I'm thinking about it....

Do you have a Belly Dancer outfit??? LOL


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I like # 5,I will pm my address later. You have time why not do them all?Don't forget to get the master craftsman busy on the outside stuff.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> HMmmmm, now that I'm thinking about it....
> 
> Do you have a Belly Dancer outfit??? LOL


As a matter of fact, yes I do! This was 2005


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was a trick question, I already looked at you photobucket pics looking for a larger pic of your old house


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That was a trick question, I already looked at you photobucket pics looking for a larger pic of you old house


Ah hahahaha! I fell for it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well MW ..can't really say unless you know what kind of theme the party is you are going to or throwing . Unless you just wear whatever then go with what you fancy at the time.
they all sound really nice, by the way your belly dancer costume is great but i would have to wear flat shoes.
Heck make them all then you really have a choice.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

To me it looks like you have them in a good order of usefulness. Vampiress outfits are a good staple costume. Renaissance,sage green is also good. And robes,cloaks and capes can make good addons for alot of other costumes.
Must be nice to thumb through the catalogs and be able to say "I can make that".


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for all of your thoughts!!!!

Tomorrow I'm going to plug away at the goth gown and try to get that finished.

So, I'm leaning towards doing a hooded cloak next.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not much help I'm afraid. I like to think outside the box and it seems as if most haunters at the ball wear pirate costumes, ren or vamp. So...I guess I would do some type of ripped up zombie costume, or other unique look. Of course, the plus side of doing one of the afore mentioned costumes though is that you get to look the best out of all the other ren, vampire or pirates! LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

my vote is for the vamp gown. I want more choices before I pick one


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hope its not to late to get my VOTE in for the next project!!!!!
I say do one in honor of SKULLBOY, yeah a victorian clad SPONGEBOB!!!!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

:zombie: Is it my turn in the rotation again?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I think the Victorian ball gown sounds great.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's my idea, Pirate Ghost?

And I just found out, will be one of the new costumes to hit the market this year!


----------

